
The pancake paradox - raju
http://bobulate.com/post/814858170/the-pancake-paradox
======
roryokane
I wouldn’t call that a paradox. Two opposing forces don’t make a paradox. It’s
merely a balance, or a sliding scale, or a tradeoff (between high-risk, low-
return and low-risk, high-return). That seems to be a very common and obvious
trade-off in life, and I didn’t find anything new in this post’s brief
examination of it.

------
Jun8
OK, I went there to read this article but hung around for more than 45mins,
awesome site! Who _is_ this lady who (i) has a blog designed in excellent
sense compared to Blogger madness, (ii) has very interesting content, and
(iii) has one of the most captivating blog about pages I've seen. I am
captivated.

